
Wuhan’s Lockdown Is Over. Its Economic Pain Is Just Beginning - rsecora
http://www.sixthtone.com/news/1005529/wuhans-lockdown-is-over.-its-economic-pain-is-just-beginning.
======
rsecora
“The funding problem for SMEs is very urgent,” says Luo. “They don’t have
capital flow.”

